# Here it is Dave



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Members may recall that Dave the Doc. recently jokingly suggested that I make a pen out of stainless steel. Well, I do like a challenge and after putting out feelers for some stainless steel I was rewarded with not just one 10mm rod, but two, one was 8.5" long, the other 7.5" long. I have never drilled or turned SS before but heard all manner of terrible things but after seeking help from a machinist at our main university (always go to the top), I was told that normal high speed steel cutting tools well sharpened using light oil as a lubricant, and using more pressure than usual was all that was required and as for drilling, use Cobalt drills which are made from high speed steel with added Cobalt and are ground with a different angle to the norm.

Unfortunately the shots of the turning were ruined by the flash but I really did turn the blanks from 10m down to 8.4mm.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Harry. I knew you wood do it. Notice: I said you would do it, not could do it. I knew you liked a challenge, so I gave you one. I also notice you didn't say any thing about how well SS is workable. Fun wasn't it? Sorry, no gold blanks here.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Handsome results, Harry.

As to the other blank you requested, would you settle for gold-colored sandstone?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice Harry. Just out of curiosity, is the SS pen much heavier than the brass? Bet it feels good in the hand.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You never disappoint Harry, Gold?? humm let me see, who keep the scraps?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry great shoot and great looking pen. Well done. 


Of course I always thought pen turning was to be done on a wood lathe??:sarcastic::haha:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Harry, is there anything you can't do????
Fantastic job!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was very surprised how easy the SS was to work, it's important for the cutter to be sharp and keep it cutting so as not to polish and harden the SS. I'm not sure how normal HS drills would work compared to the Cobalt ones. As to weight, according to our kitchen scales the SS and brass appear to weigh the same. Anyone who supplies me with a silver, gold or platinum rod will receive it back as a pen, complete with the swarf, now I couldn't be fairer than that, could I. I won't settle for gold coloured anything, only the genuine article! Where is it written Bernie that that thou shalt only turn pens in a wood lathe?

I'm just about to edit the post with a couple of better shots.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Harry, is there anything you can't do????
> Fantastic job!


Thank you Maurice, yes there is, turning a bowl without the aid of 2.5sheets of 80grit!
Hopefully, after re-grinding my bowl gouge so that it resembles Bernie's, I may have better results. Keep watching this space for exciting new episodes!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Pens with distinction and class by Harry, great work mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------

